# Too Damn Hot!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here in Florida, and I'm sure all my fellow board members who are from this miserable state can attest to this--it's just too freakin' hot! Yesterday, it felt like standing inside of a kiln on the highest setting. I thought with the nights getting cooler here for a few days, it might become a trend and work its way into the daylight hours. Not so, if anything, I believe the sun over-compensates for that slight in the temperature. What's it like where some of you other folks live? Fall is on its way somewhere, and I want to know where it's putting a foothold.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here in central Virginia we've been near normal the last few days. Highs in the low 80's Lows in the low 60's. Last week I woke up to a temp of 52. That was real nice.

The real sign however is some of the leaves are beginning to change. Fall is on it's way!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, up here in Rhode Island .. it has been gorgeous outside  And at night it get's real cool and it feels like Autumn .. Yay!! Finally my kind of weather


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah... I am with Sinister on this one. In central Florida I think it's even a bit worse because you don't have any costal breezes or anything. Just humid humiD humID huMID hUMID HUMID!!! And then even more humid. I thought the same thing.. The cooler nights would leading to cooler days but we couldn't get so lucky! Now is one of those times I would rather be living back in Ohio or even Mass for that! I think the South is cursed!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

*I smell pumpkins!*

Poor guys... I hate humidity!

Well let's see... where I live it's cool, the leaves are gonna change color soon and it looks a lot like Halloween. Ahh, the splendor of autumn!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

unlucky, although i deal with freezing temps in scotland, autumn has begun though!


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

*glares*

118 degree weather combined with 50% humidity...don't even get me started. The humidity might not seem to bad to you all, but usually it's only about 3%. 

This summer has been horrible.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

The days here in northern NJ are in the mid to low 80's and the evenings are starting to drop into the 50's. I'm not sure if the leaves on the trees are starting to change colors or just plain dying. It's been weeks and weeks without rain and everything is all shriveled up and the lawns are all brown. But the cooler weather and no humidity is a big welcome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ugh. Just when you think Summer is over, the 90 degree weather rears its ugly head again. It's supposed to be around 90 for the next few days, with the possibilty of a hurricane on Thursday. Oh joy!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Zombie, I agree with you. I just checked the weather and upper 90's for the next two days. Ugggggggggggh. Just when I thought it was safe to turn off the air conditioners. I hope the hurricane sends rain and keeps the winds to a min.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I wouldn't really worry about that hurricane. Hopefully they have that projected path all figured out and it won't be coming anywhere near the states. 

Other than that... Maybe this is the proverbial "Indian Summer" that is hitting right now. You know... that last week in September where it is blazing hot and then it starts gettin supa fly chilly!

Either way.. I am sick and effin tired for paying $200 electric bills!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

At least you guys get relief in the winter... we go from a $200 electric bill to a $200 gas bill to keep the house warm! Yikes!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah... You're right. Those of us that live in the South are better than those of you that live up North!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I favour the west. I haven't had to turn on the A/C since I've been here - and I've been here since June! Sixty degree nights and seventy-five degree days! I love it.

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> I haven't had to turn on the A/C since I've been here - and I've been here since June! Sixty degree nights and seventy-five degree days! I love it.


Oh sure...rub it in.  I'd almost kill to have the temps like that around here at the present moment.


----------

